# Steckrelais im großen Stil wechseln



## Deep Blue (27 September 2019)

Hallo,

wir haben in einem unserer wichtigsten Schaltschränke eine Menge Steckrelais, welche nun schon in die Jahre gekommen sind und zentral getauscht werden sollen um möglichen Anlagenstillständen vorzubeugen. Nun könnte ich einfach wieder 1:1 tauschen, was mir aber gar nicht so gut gefällt. Ich würde lieber "Relais-Inseln", welche über ein Bussystem wie z.B. ProfiNet angebunden sind, nutzen. Vielleicht gäbe es ja sogar die Möglichkeit Pro Aktiv Informationen aus den Relais zu bekommen.

Die Relais sollten immer mindestens 2 Wechselkontakte haben.

Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2019)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Vielleicht gäbe es ja sogar die Möglichkeit Pro Aktiv Informationen aus den Relais zu bekommen.


Wie meinst Du das? Willst Du Rückmeldungen über die Funktionstüchtigkeit der Relais hinzufügen? Den SpulenStrom überwachen? Rückmeldungen über zusätzliche Kontakte?


----------



## Deep Blue (27 September 2019)

Wäre onTop, also keine Bedingung. Aber wenn ich an IO Link denke sind da ja schon Möglichkeiten heutzutage da, was man alles aus Sensoren und Aktoren raus bekommt. Primär geht es mir aber um den geordneten Aufbau im Schrank.


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2019)

Ich würde erstmal schauen, ob es überhaupt noch Relais sein müssen.


----------



## Deep Blue (28 September 2019)

Was wäre denn die Alternative?


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2019)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative?




Wir setzen oft Optokoppler oder Halbleiterrelais ein.
Ist einfach eine Frage der Anwendung.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Chräshe (28 September 2019)

Was bedeutet „in die Jahre gekommen“?
Ist die Anlage älter als 20 Jahre?
Die Leistungsschütze machen noch keine Probleme? 
Was versprichst du dir von den Relais-Inseln?

Sollten nur die Relais Verschleiß zeigen, würde ich auch nur die Relais 1:1 tauschen.
Das sollte bei identischen Relais auf Stecksockel doch super einfach sein.


----------



## Heinileini (28 September 2019)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich an IO Link denke sind da ja schon Möglichkeiten heutzutage da, was man alles aus Sensoren und Aktoren raus bekommt.


Ja, dank MikroElektronik mit minimalem PlatzBedarf und moderaten Preisen, die kaum noch erahnen lassen, welcher Aufwand tatsächlich dahintersteckt ... fehlt nur noch, dass man dann für jede einzelne Überwachung die passende Parametrierung austüfteln und laden muss ...    


Deep Blue schrieb:


> wir haben in einem unserer wichtigsten Schaltschränke eine Menge Steckrelais, welche nun schon in die Jahre gekommen sind und zentral getauscht werden sollen um möglichen Anlagenstillständen vorzubeugen.


Dann ist vermutlich auch schon die Schaltung in die Jahre gekommen? 
Vermutlich ein erheblicher Teil der Logik auf Relais-Ebene realisiert statt auf SPS-Ebene?
Und die SPS noch von der Sorte, bei der jedes zusätzlich benötigte Byte Speicher zumindest Weh tut, wenn sich entsprechender Speicher überhaupt nachrüsten lässt?
Und die ZyklusZeit liegt auch ohne zusätzlich einzubauende Überwachungen schon in einem Bereich, den man auszusprechen sich kaum traut?


> Die Relais sollten immer mindestens 2 Wechselkontakte haben.


Was wird hiermit angedeutet? Vereinheitlichung der verwendeten RelaisTypen angedacht? Oder freie Kontakte für ÜberwachungsZwecke einplanen?

Bevorstehende Ausfälle von BauTeilen/BauGruppen frühzeitig zu erkennen ... Du weisst schon: Prognosen sind schwierig, besonders, wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen.

Mechanische Elemente durch elektronische ersetzen, um mechaniche VerschleissErscheinungen auszuschliessen, hat Blockmove schon genannt.

Was könnte man auf Relais-Ebene tun, um FehlerRückmeldungen zu erhalten? 
Da fällt mir furchtbar wenig ein, das noch relativ durchschaubar, bei dem der ZusatzAufwand (zwar fraglich, aber vielleicht dennnoch) praktikabel wäre.
Prinzip: über einen freien ÖffnerKontakt pro RelaisSpule (der vielleicht sowieso vorhanden ist oder durch die TauschAktion dazuzuzaubern wäre) könnte man die SpulenSpannung führen, um zwei LEDs zu betreiben.
Die eine LED zeigt "vor Ort" am Relais an, wenn der Öffner trotz vorhandener SpulenSpannung nicht öffnet und die andere LED ist Bestandteil eines OptoKopplers, der für eine SammelMeldung (einer Gruppe von Relais) an einen SPS-Eingang genutzt wird.
Ob man für dieses Bisschen "FehlerErkennungsPotenzial" der Schaltung den ZusatzAufwand treiben möchte ... ich neige nicht so sehr dazu.
Es wird schliesslich nicht jeder einzelne (Steck-)Kontakt der Relais überwacht und kurze Impulse werden bei jedem Anziehen eines Relais gemeldet.
Nur längere Impulse deuten darauf, dass ein Relais nicht ordnungsgemäss anzieht.




Um (u.a.) die LEDs vor SpannungsSpitzen beim Abschalten der SpulenSpannung zu schützen, sollten die Spulen mit einer Diode "entstört" sein bzw. werden oder zumindest die LEDs eine antiparallel geschaltete Diode erhalten (gestrichelt eingezeichnet).
Letztere wirkt sich weniger als AbfallVerzögerung aus, da der induzierte Strom zusätzlich durch den 2,2 kOhm Widerstand begrenzt wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 September 2019)

Deep Blue,

wenn es um einen eurer wichtigsten Schaltschränke geht, dann hast du dir sicherlich schon einige Gedanken zu den Vor- und Nachteilen deiner Umrüstung gemacht.


Bringen diese Relais-Inseln wirklich Vorteile bezüglich der Zuverlässigkeit?
Ist der wahrscheinlich erhebliche Aufwand der Umverdrahtung gerechtfertigt?
Wenn es außer Altersschwäche keine weiteren Probleme mit den Relais gibt, warum dann nicht der durchaus solide 1:1 Tausch?
Zum Thema Optokoppler und Halbleiter. Würde das denn so einfach bzgl. Spannungen und Schaltungen passen? Wohl eher nicht.
Klappertechnik bleibt somit auch auf den Relais-Inseln. Hinzu kommt mehr oder weniger anfällige Elektronik.
Lassen sich die heutigen Relais-Inseln in einigen Jahren bei Ausfall einfach ersetzen? Oder verdrahtet man dann erneut um?
Wäre ein komplett neuer Schrank mit komplett moderner Technik eventuell eine Alternative?




Deep Blue schrieb:


> .. was mir aber gar nicht so gut gefällt ..


 Das ist natürlich ein sehr guter Grund. Bei neuen Anlagen ist das alles kein Thema. Bei Wartungen oder Reparaturen müssten es schon weitere sehr gute Gründe für meine Befürwortung geben.

​


----------



## Deep Blue (28 September 2019)

Danke für eure Meinungen und Kommentare. Ich denke das der 1:1 Tausch dann doch die sinnigste Möglichkeit ist, ein wenig Retro-Fit in den Schrank zu bekommen. Letztendlich habt ihr ja auch Recht. Was bis jetzt 20 Jahre gehalten hat, wird sicherlich durch Tausch auch wieder eine Weile halten. Und solange die 400er SPS als Ersatz zu bekommen ist, mache ich mir keine weiteren Sorgen.


----------



## Chräshe (29 September 2019)

Na ja, war irgendwie naheliegend.
  Wenn du am Auto einen platten Reifen hast, dann tauscht du ja auch den Reifen aus und nicht die Bordelektronik, die dir den Plattfuß noch besser melden kann. 

  Wenn natürlich der ganze Rest ebenfalls altersschwach ist, keine Ersatzteile mehr zu bekommen sind, die Störfälle massiv ansteigen und die Wartungsmannschaft die Anlage bereits hasst, ist die Zeit für eine Generalsanierung gekommen.


----------

